# IPHONE Phone Pad



## JIMBABY (Jun 10, 2007)

Get it here

http://www.lakeridgesoftware.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6321&d=1169237314


----------



## Madcap180 (Jun 10, 2007)

Works awesome.. Thanks for the link!


----------



## patryq (Jun 10, 2007)

The best phonepad I've had. Looks and works great


----------



## JIMBABY (Jun 10, 2007)

*No Prob*

Let me know if you find some new versions of that


----------



## cuboosh (Jun 11, 2007)

post a screenshot in landscape mode please.. i tried this dialer b4 and the landscape wasnt the same as port i want to see if its been fixed. thanks!


----------



## Madcap180 (Jun 11, 2007)

It works in landscape mode...


----------



## cuboosh (Jun 11, 2007)

post a screen shot please.. i want to see if the dialer looks different tho.. like fonts and such.. last time it was different


----------



## Madcap180 (Jun 11, 2007)

here is the screen shot..


----------



## cuboosh (Jun 11, 2007)

cool they fixed it finally. thanks bunch!


----------



## _GT (Jun 11, 2007)

can you change dialpad backgroung? through registry or?
and does it have smartdial?


----------



## lvlolvlo (Jun 11, 2007)

yeah I would love to have smart dial incorporated into this...

is it possible?


----------



## rjgraves (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks and works great, thanks!


----------



## Madcap180 (Jun 11, 2007)

the smart dial works when you hide the keypad


----------



## patryq (Jun 11, 2007)

After installing it my smartdial isn't working anymore? Is smartdial missing in this one, or I have samething wrong


----------



## cuboosh (Jun 11, 2007)

smartdial doesnt exactly work how its suppose to with this phonepad..it doesnt work like the other pads or the wm6 dialer


----------



## robertn (Jun 11, 2007)

allthough i like this one and am currently using it, isn't the iphone dialpad suppose to look like this:


----------



## justbcoz (Jun 12, 2007)

*how do i execute it*

how do i execute it, started the cab file installed it - device said it needed to restart but- after that nothing- am i missing something?


----------



## pthomson (Jun 12, 2007)

Ya thats a great dial pad it just about completes my phone.


----------



## nitefallz (Jun 13, 2007)

So does the smart dial work or not?


----------



## bowlopho (Jun 13, 2007)

robertn said:


> allthough i like this one and am currently using it, isn't the iphone dialpad suppose to look like this:

Click to collapse




yeah, make it look like this!


----------



## mike_d_ (Jun 14, 2007)

*background*

btw, great looking dialer!
is there a way you could make it to where we could choose our background? instead of always having the fish?


----------



## cuboosh (Jun 14, 2007)

thats y its called iphone dialer.. lol


----------



## mike_d_ (Jun 18, 2007)

the dialer on the Iphone doesnt even have a fish or look like this...pay attention!!!!


----------



## Xbones (Jun 18, 2007)

finally the dial pad lines up.If could only figure out how to link my icon.   :  :


----------



## looney_loey (Jun 19, 2007)

nice dialer thanks for the link...is there a way to map the CONTACT key to go to  LARNA's iCONTACT???  that'll be great.


----------



## cook84 (Jun 19, 2007)

there is a cab file that has it set up to use the soft key if thats what u mean... it the second one 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=1260621&postcount=318


----------



## nogs (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey all,

Is this for WM5 aswell as 6 or just 6 ?

Cant see anyone stating it in the posts  unless i'm Blind

Nogs


----------



## M.A.S. (Jun 20, 2007)

*Video Call Button???????*

When I had a Atom Exec, I used this dial. Today I have a HTC P3600 (Trinity) and not use, because it does not have the "Video" button. 

Could someone create this dial skin with this button?


----------



## Xbones (Jun 20, 2007)

nogs said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Is this for WM5 aswell as 6 or just 6 ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



worx 4 wm5 running it on my wizard 8125 w/wm5


----------



## Eiswritsat (Jun 20, 2007)

bowlopho said:


> yeah, make it look like this!

Click to collapse



yeah that would be so cool


----------



## nonegiven (Jun 21, 2007)

Doesn't work with WM6.  Locks up the 6800.


----------



## RoadsterTurbo (Jun 22, 2007)

It works with my WM6 Atom Life but can I change the registry to have the video button back ? Or can someone create a new cab which have a video call button ?


----------



## mickshake (Jun 22, 2007)

looney_loey said:


> nice dialer thanks for the link...is there a way to map the CONTACT key to go to  LARNA's iCONTACT???  that'll be great.

Click to collapse



If anyone has figured out how to do this, please share!


----------



## skreemer7 (Jun 23, 2007)

Works just fine on the 6800. Dumb question... is smartdial just looking up contacts by the letters on the numbers?


----------



## betaexpert (Jun 24, 2007)

Downloaded, installed, and it's "WOW"!!!

Thanks for the software.


----------



## blackphnx (Jun 24, 2007)

nice work!  

what if i want to switch to my default dialer? how do i do that?


----------



## jfran (Jun 24, 2007)

blackphnx said:


> nice work!
> 
> what if i want to switch to my default dialer? how do i do that?

Click to collapse



you could try uninstalling it?? baring that you can make registry changes

hth


----------



## blackphnx (Jun 25, 2007)

jfran said:


> you could try uninstalling it?? baring that you can make registry changes
> 
> hth

Click to collapse



ooppss.. that's kinda "crucial" part..


----------



## rockbox1590 (Jun 25, 2007)

Definately my favorite program listed here thus far. I add my request to the previous one about adding iContact to the program. That would be great! I do have a question tho, what do I need to do to change the background? The fish is nice, but I want to use the car image from the slide2unlock themes thread.


----------



## lukacs.attila (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice app, though is it possible to make the fonts smaller? I have a localised PDA and since 'Last Call' is longer in my language, it is shortened something like this: Last Ca... and it' a bit ugly


----------



## nargalzius (Jun 28, 2007)

robertn said:


> allthough i like this one and am currently using it, isn't the iphone dialpad suppose to look like this:

Click to collapse



I tried hacking that installer and recreated that "interface" you wanted, this is what I came up with:

Portrait





Landscape:





Since a lot tend to have different tastes in "what background" they like, I just decided to use the actual keypad as a background... so it's like the call dialog overlays on it, which I thought was pretty effective.

I'm not sure if I should distribute the cab though out of respect for the author of the original thread. I just modified it for personal use - though if he's fine with it, then I'd be willing to share it with you guys.

Also can someone point me on a detailed tutorial on how to manipulate the OTHER aspects of the phone (like if you can actually assign the positioning of the buttons/text and hacking the actual DLL (for some keypad buttons)


----------



## M.A.S. (Jun 28, 2007)

Amazing job....Congrats

And a version with a Video Call Button (for 3G)??

PLEEEEEASE!!!


----------



## hangyong (Jun 28, 2007)

sorry, it is me or is the video call button missing?

is there anyway to activate video calls with this dial pad?

or am I missing something?


----------



## jstockto2000 (Jun 28, 2007)

nargalzius, this looks great.  please, please post a cab of this...


----------



## paalkr (Jun 28, 2007)

WOOOWWW!

Hey!! This is the best looking dialpad ever! Please post the cab file!!

Regards,
PK


----------



## vanydotk (Jun 28, 2007)

subscribing for an updated version wtih video call and works with smart dial... looks great so far guys.


----------



## robertn (Jun 29, 2007)

bloody hell that looks good! please share it!!


----------



## nargalzius (Jun 29, 2007)

Here you go.

http://nargalzius.com/downloads/iphone_nargz.zip

I just want to state though that should the original author have something against this, and personally contacts me about it, I will acquiesce to his request. 

I literally just changed the images, so all the hardwork with the registry or button positions (because it certainly is different from the stock dialpad (like the video button) - hence it's still HIS hardwork that went into this.

Speaking of the video button, like I said, I only know how to change the images, not hack the dll or registry settings... YET. So if you want to enable those, you have to help me first by pointing me in the right direction; where to find a comprehensive dialpad skinning tutorial for WM5 

But other than that, enjoy the skin


----------



## M.A.S. (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing...

I don't know why, but on mine (HTC P3600) the SmartDial didn't work.


----------



## robertn (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks a lot!
I see what you meant with leaving the dialpad as background, i think it kinda clutters though. But i really love how clean this one is, i got so tired of that stupid clownfish 

And like M.A.S. said, I cant get smartdial to work either on my HTC4350 WM5. Can I install that seperately? I think I did that once before but it ruined the dialpad... ?


thanks !


----------



## vanydotk (Jun 29, 2007)

M.A.S. said:


> Thanks for sharing...
> 
> I don't know why, but on mine (HTC P3600) the SmartDial didn't work.

Click to collapse



When I tried to install the WM6 phone pad skin on my P3600 my smartdial didn't work as well.. even after uninstalling it still didn't work. I ended up having to do a hard reset =(


----------



## Fer7474 (Jun 29, 2007)

I´m sorry, but i have a problem. When I install the phone pad, and make a call, my phone don´t show the icons like appears at the first post.

Firstly, the icon in green at the downside of the screen shows always "end talk" but with this icon i can talk and shut the call. How can i change this?

Secondly, upside this button, in the right side of the screen, appears an icon called "swap", but i don´t know what is that, because i can´t push the botton. Can someone tell me how to do in orden to rapair this functions? 

Thanks a lot to everybody...


----------



## joaosousa (Jun 29, 2007)

nargalzius said:


> I tried hacking that installer and recreated that "interface" you wanted, this is what I came up with:
> 
> Portrait
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Here i see smartdial working, but i installed it and it's not working with smartdial. Can you help me on make it working?


----------



## jojojv (Jun 29, 2007)

Work very nice on my HTC3600 Faman_FR_2.4SE


----------



## joaosousa (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone using this with smartdial?????


----------



## psychoboogie (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm glad I read through about the smart dial before installing.  I do not want to mess up this feature.  Anyone had any success installing on a WM6 device w/o eliminating smart dial feature?


----------



## extraducksauce (Jul 1, 2007)

the smart dialing feature isn't working for me, but i use contacts soft key anyway. if there's an update i'd likely install it. for now, i love the look of this dial pad skin!!


----------



## SeanFromSoCal (Jul 4, 2007)

The Smartdial feature works on my WM6 if I hide the keyboard.  It gives me the list of recent/missed calls and if I scroll down further I get all my contacts just like the contact app.  But if I want to jump to someone who is in the recent list I have to scroll down a lot or I have to pop up the built-in keyboard to type the name/initials/numbers to utilize the Smartdial lookup.  

So it kind of defeats the finger friendliness of it.  If I have to go back to the popup keyboard.

A couple of items:

1) Also does anyone have it where when you dial it doesn't go to the Call Status screen automatically but still shows the keypad?

2) There is a misalignment on my WM6 in landscape mode.  The backarrow button is misaligned a couple pixels down and over about 20 pixels left.  So now I see two backarrows, one pressable in the bad position and another one in the proper position.

3) I had it freeze during a phone call.  Nothing was pressable.  The phone wouldn't hang up.  Pushing the power button to go back to sleep and wake up didn't help.  Just weird.  Never ever had that happen.


----------



## metalmike772003 (Jul 7, 2007)

this dial pad is freakin sweet just one thing can you make the back round clear like the one were you dial the number instead of having the numbers show in the backround


----------



## DiamondGCoupe (Jul 13, 2007)

*VERY NICE!!*

I'm glad I read through this thread to find the clean version. I'm running PPC-6800/Mogul/WM6 it works just fine but I do not use the smart dialing so can't answer that one..


----------



## Eiswritsat (Jul 15, 2007)

i wonder of paulya.com is gonna come out with a iphone style dialer skin, i like the blue Iphone dialer skin from teh other page but the buttons are just too small. if the dialer buttons were as big as the paulya.com vista dialer skin I WOULD BE IN LOVE


----------



## TorxT3D (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks nargalzius for the REAL iphone dialpad, sheesh im tired of the same old fishes crap.

im testing on my apache 6700, wm5, aku 3.5 and its working smoothly so far.
i got some more regular use and testing left to do before actually keeping it on the phone.

cheers to you buddy!


----------



## learner (Jul 16, 2007)

Hei, I am new to this Iphone Skin. Is there somebody can help me how to installed it to my o2 xda exec. I have download the attachement... but there is no instruction. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## tommysrocket (Jul 16, 2007)

Coolest phone pad ever, but I have the same problem with smart dial and the contacts. How can I fix it?

Regards from Germany, Tommy


----------



## ljinsane (Jul 16, 2007)

thank you...works great!


----------



## AlCapwn (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice work  Looks much better then my old dialpad skin.


----------



## jeffkewin (Jul 17, 2007)

Is there something like a SWAP phone button or Merge phone button if someone call. 

It look like Iphone..


----------



## CrashC (Jul 17, 2007)

Someone mentioned having to tweak the registry to uninstall this should something go wrong.  What *exactly* would be necessary to tweak after uninstalling to go back to my normal dialpad on my AT&T8525 running the semi-official HTC WM6 ROM?  Would like to know how to reverse any possible damages before installing.


----------



## skearon (Jul 17, 2007)

JIMBABY said:


> Get it here
> 
> http://www.lakeridgesoftware.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6321&d=1169237314

Click to collapse



Thanks, unfortunately doesn't look great on my Tosh G900


----------



## Eiswritsat (Jul 18, 2007)

can you make the dialer keys bigger, PLEASE i have large fingers. Like the paulya dialers skins???


----------



## DiamondGCoupe (Jul 20, 2007)

Having a problem with the nargalzius dial pad, when i am in a call for more than minute or two, the entiire phone freezes, I cannot do anything and I cannot even hang up!! I have to soft reset.. do not understand why this is happening. Also I am unable to dial the last person I called, you have to go to your recent call list then dial? Why!?


----------



## DiamondGCoupe (Jul 21, 2007)

... anyone else having this problem


----------



## geekyhawkes (Jul 24, 2007)

Great looking app, but smart dial doesnt work for me now either.  

Also, I have noticed that when I am in a call I can no longer use the keypad correctly.  Say I have dialed my voice mail and want to press 7 to delete an old message, 7 comes up on my phone as if its been dialed but the tone isnt going out, the voicemail just repeats the menu over and over. 

Same with all automated dial systems, none of my selections are going out.

Anyone noticed this, is there a fix?  

I really dont want to delete this software as its by far the best dialer ive found, but i would like to delete my old voicemails!


----------



## zarray (Jul 24, 2007)

just a suggestion..dont forget to include the merge call(conference) function.
Video call function would be nice too!


----------



## jamesus (Jul 24, 2007)

geekyhawkes said:


> Great looking app, but smart dial doesnt work for me now either.
> 
> Also, I have noticed that when I am in a call I can no longer use the keypad correctly.  Say I have dialed my voice mail and want to press 7 to delete an old message, 7 comes up on my phone as if its been dialed but the tone isnt going out, the voicemail just repeats the menu over and over.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem, but it goes a little further.  On my HTC Titan, once I use the dialpad and then press pound (think conference call dial in) and try to mute the phone, my phone freezes.  The call continues, but the phone is completely unresponsive, save for a soft reset.

Beautiful looking dialpad btw...hopefully these issues can be ironed out since it is by far the best one I have seen!


----------



## geekyhawkes (Jul 24, 2007)

SO if i try pressing the £ sign should i be able to delete my voice mail ?


----------



## paqi (Jul 25, 2007)

I have tried the dialpad and it worked allright exept when you call somebody you can see the application you just came from in some of the "holes" where buttons suddenly are missing.


----------



## audiofx81 (Jul 26, 2007)

Has anyone solved the mystery of these iphone dialpads never working with the redial button it just does nothing. Also it would be great to get smart dial working w/o having to dial the first few letters THEN having to hit hide keypad. I also agree this is the cleanest and nicest iphone cab i have used thus far (nargz)


----------



## steverae (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone got an update on this....


----------



## fgaiazzi (Jul 30, 2007)

It has SmartDial?

I mean...  I use to enter a few letters of a name or surname of a contact, and the list of contacts that "matchs" appears on the screen, and then I choose the contact from that list.

This beautiful phone pad has that functio?

Thanks in advance

Fernando (from Argentina)


----------



## jimmimag420 (Jul 30, 2007)

*dude help your the best*

i need your help please im almost done with this i downloaded the nagrcab and installed to my device i get a totally different dialpad then the one that you changed all the buttons on dude that looks sick please e-mail mail me with the proper steps to make it look like the interface you put together thanks brother in advance ps i have wa &wa desk iphone alarm wisbar lite i got the iphone icons set up perfect and d it is the today screen igot icontacts and the gcalculator all nworking fine except the dial pad please help do i need a different program to run this dialpad...????


----------



## itzmotto (Aug 1, 2007)

any update on getting the smaret dial to work. i would love to add this to my phone but i dont want to lose that feature


----------



## geekyhawkes (Aug 3, 2007)

plus an update would be good on the in call number passing.  I still cannot get to delete my voicemails or use any kind of automated queing system


----------



## Eiswritsat (Aug 3, 2007)

can someone please make one with the larger dialer pad like the paulya.com large key pads for people with large fingers "PLEASE"


----------



## alphatan (Aug 3, 2007)

Anyone realised after installed the iphone phone pad, the speaker function totally cannot used. what happened? can anyone guide me? thanks


----------



## geekyhawkes (Aug 3, 2007)

hmmm the list of snaggs continues.  can anyone confirm if any further development/snagg fixing is happening on this dialer? I'd luv to get it working as its by far the best I've used to date.  I am reaching the point though that I want some functionality back!


----------



## b.mann (Aug 3, 2007)

Just a heads  up to everyone, there are similar dialpads that do use the video calling function on this forum made by xelashiu

One here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=303513

you can search for the rest 

EDIT: ohh and to all the ppl that are having the issues with keypad in voicemail and no speakerphone available/not working, what device are you all using. Hopefully we can figure something out to get all the kinks out of this great dialpad


----------



## g35driver (Aug 3, 2007)

I think we just need one thread showing all the iphone things we have for WM5/6


----------



## soodsood (Aug 26, 2007)

thank you ... it so great


----------



## ishaked (Aug 29, 2007)

is there an option to change the background?


----------



## sssnake (Aug 30, 2007)

There is a smart dialer proggy that works with this dialpad skin
this is the link ...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...3&d=1167977330

I'm using the dialpad skin plus this smartdialer on wm5 and it works great.


Thank you very much for this stuff, keep up the good work.


Sssnake


----------



## Paulo Marques (Aug 30, 2007)

*link error*

Hey sssnake: above link does not work for me... can you repeat please?


----------



## sssnake (Aug 31, 2007)

*Corect Link*

Sorry about that, this is the corect link:


http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32833&d=1167977330

or this is the thread link:


http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...nePlus_01010606_CrackByMyStErY_AllDevices.cab


----------



## Paulo Marques (Aug 31, 2007)

sssnake said:


> Sorry about that, this is the corect link:
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32833&d=1167977330
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, will download and test. 
What about the buttons? do you get the correct green and red one's when your supposed to? I always get the red one... 

Help anyone? I've a couple of post of people having the same problem, but most of you don't make any reference to this bug...


----------



## curious george (Aug 31, 2007)

*Toggle Handfree on/off during call w/o turning BT off*

I am using an 8125 with Slide2Unlock and the Iphone dialer pad.  Even with the standard dialer phone pad, if I want to stop using the headset during a call I must use the menu button at the bottom and select "Turn Hands-free off"..  There are times that I do not want to use my BT headset or vehicle hands free unit.  I would like to know if anyone had extracted that command and if it could be placed on the "in call" dialer skin as a hot button, like hold or mute, without having to go through the menu to access it.  I don't need anything fancy that toggles the bluetooth on/off, in fact I would like to leave that unaffected.  Simply a command that shortens the finger strokes of going through the in call menu and setting the handfree status.

Thanks in advance to brain tank.....


----------



## fparkin (Sep 4, 2007)

Works great on sprint 6700 i dont use smartdail so all is good thanks again


----------



## watchdog (Sep 5, 2007)

nargalzius said:


> I tried hacking that installer and recreated that "interface" you wanted, this is what I came up with:
> 
> Portrait
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I like the dialskin very much but is it possible to remove the background from the call dialog? I personally think it gives a better look.


----------



## curious george (Sep 5, 2007)

Is it not possible to toggle the handfree on/off????  

GC


----------



## jrproulx (Sep 7, 2007)

sssnake said:


> There is a smart dialer proggy that works with this dialpad skin
> this is the link ...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...3&d=1167977330
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This program wont install on my HTC Touch. Is there a smart dialer proggy that will work on WM6.  I love the skin and everything is working great.  I have had no problems with anything freezing after being on the phone for a few mins.  I can use the keypad to delete v-mails or use prompt when doing telephone banking.  The only downside is there is no smart dial.  If anyone could point me in the direction of a fix or workaround that would be great.


----------



## alamask (Sep 7, 2007)

confirmed. doesnt install on HTC6800


----------



## davidw89 (Sep 7, 2007)

How do u install this?


----------



## jayc7176 (Sep 7, 2007)

*A+++ Pad !!  it works way better  then the other iphony looking pad*

This is the SizNit ~!! Works so Good!! 


but whenever i dial an international number it freezeess my device anyone had the same proboem???


----------



## switchgott (Sep 8, 2007)

Please, can you translate it to german?
Or can you tell us how we tranlsate it?

Big thanks für your WORK!!!


----------



## jayc7176 (Sep 9, 2007)

*It Freezes*



DiamondGCoupe said:


> Having a problem with the nargalzius dial pad, when i am in a call for more than minute or two, the entiire phone freezes, I cannot do anything and I cannot even hang up!! I have to soft reset.. do not understand why this is happening. Also I am unable to dial the last person I called, you have to go to your recent call list then dial? Why!?

Click to collapse




I m having the same issue if i m on the call .. i can switch in between call status and the keyboard fine but as soon as i hit a key on the kayboard  any key even once ...! and then go back to call status it freezzes .. and i can't do anything no of the buttons work at all i have to do do a soft reset or take the battery out ..  ***** Solution****** ANYONE FIXED THIS YET ? i had the same problem with the other dialer...


----------



## quinhas_35 (Sep 11, 2007)

Doesn't work on Trinity... Please post cab with 3G button for WM6! 
Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supersigma (Sep 11, 2007)

JIMBABY said:


> Get it here
> 
> http://www.lakeridgesoftware.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6321&d=1169237314

Click to collapse



I can't get it to install on my phone, I went to the link but it downloaded as a .rar file. Is this correct and if so how do I install this file. I stored it on storage card. Should I be storing it somewhere else. I am new at this so I need a little help please. Thank you


----------



## supersigma (Sep 11, 2007)

i can't load this one, am I doing something wrong


----------



## mattw951 (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there a way to have a redial option for this dialpad?


----------



## DJKai (Sep 16, 2007)

supersigma said:


> I can't get it to install on my phone, I went to the link but it downloaded as a .rar file. Is this correct and if so how do I install this file. I stored it on storage card. Should I be storing it somewhere else. I am new at this so I need a little help please. Thank you

Click to collapse



You did unrar the downloaded file so you can install it with the cab file right...?


----------



## supersigma (Sep 21, 2007)

*wm6*

is there a smart dial for windows mobile 6?


----------



## abumhmmd1 (Oct 4, 2007)

*I LK it*



robertn said:


> allthough i like this one and am currently using it, isn't the iphone dialpad suppose to look like this:

Click to collapse



thmks a lot
I LK THS THM
CAN U SHARE , OR LNK 2 DOWNLD


----------



## yates (Oct 7, 2007)

JIMBABY said:


> Get it here
> 
> http://www.lakeridgesoftware.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6321&d=1169237314

Click to collapse



I've been searching for quite sometime now, and am still confused on how to install these types of files on to the phone.. Can anyone help?


----------



## MiniHazza (Oct 7, 2007)

on my htc touch it always shows the "end call" button and never the call button, any solution?


----------



## obionenairobi (Oct 21, 2007)

does anyone know if this works on an artemis?


----------



## ckolibab (Oct 22, 2007)

*BIG BUTTONS.... iPhone Dialer reques...*

I second and third the BIG BUTTONS!!!!!  I also admit I don't know how to dialer skin so this is a begger being choozy 

I have an iPHONE....  The buttons are indeed massive as is the screen and is kewl / safe just to press them.  In order to get this look - you would need to skip the smart dial stuff (which perhaps some could - I would).

So since the PPC devices have smaller screens even the current skin like this could use a bigger button to get us closer - I honestly would skin this if I could.....

What is occuring in the PocketCM app is so nice yet it does not link to the dialer yet - or maybe never.  But those buttons are nice n big.

So if a begger could request the monster buttons like this - no smart dial (other skins have that) I would GLADLY DONATE TO THAT CAUSE!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks much -




abumhmmd1 said:


> thmks a lot
> I LK THS THM
> CAN U SHARE , OR LNK 2 DOWNLD

Click to collapse


----------



## salsalvez (Oct 24, 2007)

*Is this*

Is the phone pad adaptable to smart phones?, and if it is what do i have to run on my dash(excalibur)


----------



## termignoni (Oct 25, 2007)

mattw951 said:


> Is there a way to have a redial option for this dialpad?

Click to collapse



hm.. for some reason u can't redial ur last dialed number by pressing "Send" or with the "call" icon with this phone pad... the only way around is to press the call history icon, select the last dialed number from the list and redial........


----------



## jatt_inder (Oct 29, 2007)

nargalzius said:


> I tried hacking that installer and recreated that "interface" you wanted, this is what I came up with:
> 
> Portrait
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



has anyone been able to remove the background from this dialer...i mean the background while the phone is in talk mode...i.e. background in pic 2 and 3????


----------



## bukyguo (Oct 29, 2007)

Can't display the call button. It always display the end call button.
And I try to change the registery to use the new BMP file like following:

HKLM,"Security\Phone\Skin\Dialer\Portrait\TalkEndButton","bmpNormalTalk",0x00000000,"\windows\PcvDialerTalk.bmp"
HKLM,"Security\Phone\Skin\Dialer\Portrait\TalkEndButton","bmpPressedTalk",0x00000000,"\windows\PcvDialerTalk_At.bmp"
HKLM,"Security\Phone\Skin\Dialer\Portrait\TalkEndButton","bmpDisabledTalk",0x00000000,"\windows\PcvDialerEnd.bmp"
HKLM,"Security\Phone\Skin\Dialer\Portrait\TalkEndButton","bmpNormalend",0x00000000,"\windows\PcvDialerEnd.bmp"
HKLM,"Security\Phone\Skin\Dialer\Portrait\TalkEndButton","bmpPressedend",0x00000000,"\windows\PcvDialerEnd_At.bmp"
HKLM,"Security\Phone\Skin\Dialer\Portrait\TalkEndButton","bmpDisabledend",0x00000000,"\windows\PcvDialerTalk.bmp"
HKLM,"Security\Phone\Skin\Dialer\Portrait\TalkEndButton","bmpFlagsEnd",0x00010001,0
HKLM,"Security\Phone\Skin\Dialer\Portrait\TalkEndButton","bmpTransparencyEnd",0x00010001,0


It didn't work. Pls correct me if I have any mistake,thanks!

Any one know how to reslove this issue?


----------



## jimlivingston (Oct 29, 2007)

On my AT&T Tilt with Stock Rom, anytime the keypad is used during a class, the phone freezes.  It is absolutely unacceptable behavior.  Does the author intend to update and fix these issues?


----------



## obionenairobi (Oct 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried this dialpad on an Artemis ?????


----------



## HTCzar (Oct 30, 2007)

Isn´t a way to reate one with 3g buttons?


----------



## obionenairobi (Nov 6, 2007)

termignoni said:


> hm.. for some reason u can't redial ur last dialed number by pressing "Send" or with the "call" icon with this phone pad... the only way around is to press the call history icon, select the last dialed number from the list and redial........

Click to collapse



I have the same on my Artemis. Is the someone that has found a way around this ???????


----------



## jimlivingston (Nov 6, 2007)

This is a dead thread.  The program doesn't work and the author seems to have abandoned it.


----------



## SchmilK (Nov 6, 2007)

nargalzius said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://nargalzius.com/downloads/iphone_nargz.zip
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome dude!  Works great on my Hermes and Schaps's WM6 v4.00!


----------



## alanlh (Nov 6, 2007)

*It's a no-no on my T-Mobile Wing*

Just to report I tried to install both dialpad on my Wing. I successfully installed the clown fish version but met the phone-freezing problem as many others reported, so I had to uninstall it; then tried nargz's new version, this time I can not even use the keypad, I only saw some gridlines but no button, and I can not make a phone call at all, so had to uninstall too. 

This skin is very neat and cool looking, I hope someone or the OP can fix the problems. Many thanks!!!


----------



## Jackuuuuu (Nov 6, 2007)

Everything is cool but not traditional Smartdialing! We need that! 

Great work! Appreciated!


----------



## abeshap (Nov 7, 2007)

how do i install a multi cab files. i tried winrar but it says file is not supported. all the files have .001, .002, .003 extention.


----------



## FloatingFatMan (Nov 7, 2007)

abeshap said:


> how do i install a multi cab files. i tried winrar but it says file is not supported. all the files have .001, .002, .003 extention.

Click to collapse



Those are the files INSIDE the CAB.  Just copy the actual CAB itself to your device and tap on it. It'll install automatically.


----------



## xNitr0us (Nov 24, 2007)

*dialpad background?*

does anyone know if I can change the background to somthing else besides clownfish?


----------



## tomazez (Nov 24, 2007)

jimlivingston said:


> This is a dead thread.  The program doesn't work and the author seems to have abandoned it.

Click to collapse



whahaha what a joke dude nooooooooooo way

And oh, look somewhere on the middle in this threat youll find the real iphone dialpad without the clownfish thingie!
cheers x


----------



## anheuer (Nov 27, 2007)

2 Questions i would like to have answered that have been asked before a couple of times:

1. is it easy to remove? (uninstall programs?)

2. Is it possible to change the background skin? (if so, how?)

Thank you


----------



## rtakeo (Nov 27, 2007)

i preffer the original dark blue... background... or ... if was possible a setting manager like S2U2 / setting ... would be perfect... but.. i will test this program and i hope so that works fine with the S2U2...


----------



## rtakeo (Nov 27, 2007)

i droped the file to my sd card... and installed.. after the app ask me to make a soft reset... and i press ok... and 

unfortunetly... this program iphone_nargz.cab...dosent work in my htc touch wm6..  i dont know if did something wrong  but... all my screen pad buttons dosent apperance like the iphone as u developer... all buttons Blacks were... so unistall

how can i test and use this iphone pad


----------



## phantom76 (Dec 3, 2007)

*how to get pics on the dial pad*

hey how do i add pics while using these dial pads. i can see the "picture" icon on the dial pad but nothing happens when i click it.

thanks


----------



## ShawnMcCool (Dec 9, 2007)

*Download link is broken*

Please post a new download link.


----------



## hoankhang000 (Dec 17, 2007)

*hey there*



nargalzius said:


> I tried hacking that installer and recreated that "interface" you wanted, this is what I came up with:
> 
> Portrait
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can u make a background like this for me?


----------



## flughirsch (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi there,
I installed nargalzius pad on my Eten X500plus and it does not work. What is the  problem: VGA display or WM6? Is there any solution?
greetz


----------



## wschom (Dec 28, 2007)

flughirsch said:


> Hi there,
> I installed nargalzius pad on my Eten X500plus and it does not work. What is the  problem: VGA display or WM6? Is there any solution?
> greetz

Click to collapse



It is probably the VGA. The skins were made for VGA. Does anyone know a good tutorial on how to create dialpad skins? I would love to update this one to work with my VGA phone.


----------



## booterr (Dec 28, 2007)

Instala na memória principal ... eu tive o mesmo problema. desinstalando e instalando na memoria principal, funcionou

PS> Acabei desinstalando, nao gostei


----------



## booterr (Dec 28, 2007)

rtakeo said:


> i droped the file to my sd card... and installed.. after the app ask me to make a soft reset... and i press ok... and
> 
> unfortunetly... this program iphone_nargz.cab...dosent work in my htc touch wm6..  i dont know if did something wrong  but... all my screen pad buttons dosent apperance like the iphone as u developer... all buttons Blacks were... so unistall
> 
> how can i test and use this iphone pad

Click to collapse



Instala na memória principal ... eu tive o mesmo problema. desinstalando e instalando na memoria principal, funcionou

PS> Acabei desinstalando, nao gostei


----------



## a6000000 (Jan 2, 2008)

*iphone_nargz.zip no more fullscreen , need help*

hallo

I like iphone_nargz.zip

so , first time I installed it and work in fullscreen.

after changing some other programs and hardreset , 

now iphone_nargz.zip only show me the dirty task s up and down , I don t love .

exist any general way or registry tweak to remove the task s  , maybe only same times?

thx

andreas


----------



## vsitterding (Jan 5, 2008)

*I can;t get the Iphone pad to work?*

It doesn't open into your typical cab....what am i doing wrong?


----------



## rtakeo (Jan 7, 2008)

booterr said:


> Instala na memória principal ... eu tive o mesmo problema. desinstalando e instalando na memoria principal, funcionou
> 
> PS> Acabei desinstalando, nao gostei

Click to collapse





legal... valew.. mto obrigado... agora ta funcionando... vo testa pra ver se gosto....

vlw


----------



## cleanvibe (Jan 15, 2008)

*Nargz dialpad and Touch users*

Does this work Nargz dial pad function properly for Touch users running WM6?  Can this dial pad be easily removed as well?


----------



## Vukile (Jan 15, 2008)

Id like the background to be a solid colour. Can you make a dark blue/crimson/black background?


----------



## daniel_rh (Jan 16, 2008)

Vukile said:


> Id like the background to be a solid colour. Can you make a dark blue/crimson/black background?

Click to collapse



I want it too with a solid color or with a gradient color


----------



## openhandgraphics (Jan 16, 2008)

*How do I install*

I can not install this dialer. could someone help me with the installation process?


----------



## NP9660 (Jan 19, 2008)

jayc7176 said:


> I m having the same issue if i m on the call .. i can switch in between call status and the keyboard fine but as soon as i hit a key on the kayboard  any key even once ...! and then go back to call status it freezzes .. and i can't do anything no of the buttons work at all i have to do do a soft reset or take the battery out ..  ***** Solution****** ANYONE FIXED THIS YET ? i had the same problem with the other dialer...

Click to collapse



I have the exact same problem. Before i have the older radio rom and everything works fine buth with the new radio rom i have this problem also. Is there anyone that found any solution for this ? Thnx in advance


----------



## Geko90 (Jan 20, 2008)

How to make it work on a VGA 480x800 screen???

I tried with this cab but it doesn't work very well...


----------



## SidEwigk (Jan 20, 2008)

*Backround removeable?*

Hi everone, 

ive downloaded the Iphone Phone Pad from the Softonic link website, install it and like it very much....but.....
Can i remove the Backround from the PhonePad ore replace it with another one?


----------



## SeanFromSoCal (Jan 21, 2008)

*Broken Phone Pad and no one to fix it??*

Is there anyone currently working on correcting this phone pad or is it available just *as is* from that earlier post?  I haven't seen anyone providing a new version or say they are fixing it.  And its been months.

If no one is actively working on this phone pad then all your guys requests are going to be futile.


----------



## Morphdesign (Jan 21, 2008)

hi nargalzius, i doesn't seem to get your iPhone Dial-pad installed correctly.. my old dialer seems to appear with white blocks instead of 1-9 etc.


----------



## handlez (Jan 26, 2008)

SeanFromSoCal said:


> Is there anyone currently working on correcting this phone pad or is it available just *as is* from that earlier post?  I haven't seen anyone providing a new version or say they are fixing it.  And its been months.
> 
> If no one is actively working on this phone pad then all your guys requests are going to be futile.

Click to collapse




same here. NOONE?!?!?!

this could be the coolest app if only this bug is fixed


----------



## kzar3000 (Jan 27, 2008)

*okkkk*

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Neo3D (Feb 16, 2008)

NP9660 said:


> I have the exact same problem. Before i have the older radio rom and everything works fine buth with the new radio rom i have this problem also. Is there anyone that found any solution for this ? Thnx in advance

Click to collapse



I have this problem too on Sprint HTC Touch.  I don't think anyonen is continuuing to work on his project.


----------



## tonyrome6 (Feb 20, 2008)

I've seen multiple posts on this app & its the same for everyone of'em. I seriously doubt if anyone picks this up & irons out the bugs.....which is a real travesty because this is by far the most complete dialer out, and has been for some time now. And this seems to be mutual in every thread on this!!!


----------



## mac5555 (Feb 20, 2008)

wisbar is very nice
works fine!!


----------



## pathogens (Feb 23, 2008)

is anyone else having a problem with the sprint touch not being able to redial using the green hard button?


----------



## guizbizet (Apr 12, 2008)

On my HTC Touch Cruise (HTC POLARIS) with Wm6 the dialpad of nargalzius (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=1336681&postcount=41) is not working.

Which iphone dialpad can you recommand to me ?


----------



## M.A.S. (Apr 12, 2008)

Try this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=380466


----------



## guizbizet (Apr 14, 2008)

it's not working anymore

My pad is white without icons and figures !!! So I unsinstall it


----------



## csom (May 8, 2008)

*little problem with dialpad CALL-button*

Hi, I'm using this amazing dialpad on my HTC Trinity(Vodafone) with WM5, iFonz etc. But my dialpad never shows the green CALL buttons......all functions are working but I get on both screens always only the red END button at all situations......any ideas??

)


----------



## roxy.schram (Jun 16, 2008)

*iphone dialer w/o smart dialer*

Is there an iphone style dialer without smart dialer. I never liked it and don't have it installed. I just go to contacts and dialer or the dialpad and dial. If someone has one of nargz without the smartdial, that woud be great.


----------



## signal34 (Jun 17, 2008)

remijenkins said:


> Is there an iphone style dialer without smart dialer. I never liked it and don't have it installed. I just go to contacts and dialer or the dialpad and dial. If someone has one of nargz without the smartdial, that woud be great.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=380466

After you download, make sure you look for the updated .dlls near the last two pages of the thread, depending on which dialer you chose.  You will have to close the cprog.exe application using a taskmanager, then copy the new .dll into your \Windows folder.  

I've only created the new .dlls for v.3b, v.3c and v.3e.

Enjoy.


----------



## zaq1234 (Jun 29, 2008)

Was this made fro a GSM or CDMA phone? I really don't want to lose my 911 calling . I have a cdma and using a GSM dialer would disable the 911 amd the ##codes. Al;so Does it have smart dialing


----------



## TheSeanTeam (Jul 8, 2008)

nargalzius said:


> I tried hacking that installer and recreated that "interface" you wanted, this is what I came up with:
> 
> Portrait
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Would it be possible to get the background you used?  I would like to use it as the background for my phone.


----------



## nhees-tytn (Jul 18, 2008)

does anyone know how to change the background, of the phone pad?


----------



## divij.leo23 (Aug 2, 2008)

the iphone pad theme is not working properly in landscape mode!!!


----------



## matt1022 (Aug 22, 2008)

*dialpad skin*



Fer7474 said:


> I´m sorry, but i have a problem. When I install the phone pad, and make a call, my phone don´t show the icons like appears at the first post.
> 
> Firstly, the icon in green at the downside of the screen shows always "end talk" but with this icon i can talk and shut the call. How can i change this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have a problem with this skin,i install it and all i get is black boxes,with no numbers in them.i really want this skin to work on my tmo wing,is there something i'm doing wrong? please help


----------



## fitzkid (Dec 31, 2008)

this skin is much better than that clown fish and i love it thanks


----------



## keywill (Jan 8, 2009)

is it for wm?


----------



## manasingh (Jan 22, 2009)

*not working on win 6.1*



nargalzius said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://nargalzius.com/downloads/iphone_nargz.zip
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it didn't work on windows mobile 6.1 on asus p552w. All i got is blank screen.


----------



## muscaiu (Feb 14, 2009)

nargalzius said:


> I tried hacking that installer and recreated that "interface" you wanted, this is what I came up with:
> 
> Portrait
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not working on my Assus p320  . It kida shows the dialpad, but not the picture. It's all black.


----------



## Tabio (May 4, 2009)

How can I uninstall this? I installed it to my Touch Pro and when I open the phone pad, there will be a phone pad that covers ~20% of my screen (VGA 480x640) and rest of the pixels are crashed. I tried to search the app from file explorer but didin't find it. Please heeelp!


----------



## mr.vegajr (Apr 23, 2010)

*Touch diamond issue*

I tried it and itis displaying smaller confused like half the size can u plz advise on what i can do to correct this problem. Thanks


----------

